# Something worrying



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

I found a lump under Blu's skin.. About the size maybe slightly smaller than a dime... Very afraid, going to contact the breeder to tell her and then look for a time to take him to the vet...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no  Praying it's nothing serious~!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Has Blu had any 'shots' lately? Is the 'lump' near where he got a shot? If yes, then maybe it is the bodies reaction to the shot. Check with the vet.


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Thats what the vet believes it is even though the shots were over a week ago. Its in an odd place too like right on the edge of his ribcage on the right side. They said to take him back in 2 weeks if it doesnt go away


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Well today i noticed the lump changed shape from flat, to more spherical. It has grown in width but not neccisarily length. Im going to attach a pic of the lump location-


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I would definately call the vet asap


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

I texted my mom since she wasnt home to tell her to call the vet but she said she wants to wait a few more days. She says it might be swelling because of the biopsy. But i would think it would have swelled that day, not steadily grown 2 days later...


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

if it's growing in size I would not wait, at least call the vet and ask thier opinion.


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Ended up calling the vet myself. They said to try giving him benadryl and if it still grows they will put him under to remove it and send it to a pathologist. What worries me is he tried throwing up twice today.. Other than tht he seems healthy


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Not sure if the tummy issues would cause that. Definitely keep an eye on that. And tell the vet about that as well ...hope all goes well.


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Grabbed childrens benadryl at walgreens. Its dye and alcohol free. Going to give him a dose before bed and hope to see the swelling go down by morning. Blu has a sensitive stomach in general so idk how he will react to the meds. Time will tell..


----------

